# AMHR regional director election



## Cathy_H (Aug 24, 2008)

I emailed AMHR & gave them my name, region, member number & address weeks ago. I have not received a reply..................WHERE do I get the form to vote for my director? Thanks, Lee


----------



## Minimor (Aug 24, 2008)

You are too late--you had to send a written/signed request via snail mail before August 1st. ASPC/AMHR then mailed out the ballots--I received mine a week ago--the ballots have to be sent back/postmarked by Sept. 1st.

So, if you didn't write for a ballot before August 1st the only way you can vote now is to attend the convention.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 24, 2008)

Lee,

It is not the Convention you have to attend ( although we would love to have you )




You have to go to your Area Meeting to Vote... Who did you talk to at the office... As it sounds like you did call in plenty of time, maybe you could call and talk to Zona and let her know that they never sent you your ballot....


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 24, 2008)

> Who did you talk to at the office...


 I didn't talk to anyone - I emailed them and asked them how to get the form to vote - weeks ago.


----------

